# Best tires for a diesel truck?



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Any do's or dont's on new tires?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Get 10 ply.


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

I think my bald bfg at's are only 3 ply?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Get michellin*

I have 50,000 on ATs great tire $$$ but you will pay . But worth it


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

I have bfg km2 m/t 's on a 4x4 diesel and I couldn't be more happy. Probably have 26k miles on them, would say at least that much left. Rotation is the key, I do every 3k.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

at least 10 ply, E-rated tires. 

Toyo or BFG are really good tires.


----------



## jebatu (May 22, 2006)

The round ones. The round ones. Get the round ones. Sorry I have a buddy who asked the same question and another friend told him the above.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Michellin everytime.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Nitto Terra Grapplers (325x60-20) on my F350. On my third set between two trucks. Getting about 60k miles only (heavy *** truck) but they sho ride good (better than the Pro comps and BFGs- have had those as well on other trucks).


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

*tires*

go with the nitto tierra grapplers or the new falken rocky mountains both a/ts and very good tires


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Nitto Dura Grappler is one heck of a highway tire for diesels. I had nearly 65k on the last set I had for my diesel. I could have gone way more but I traded the truck in for a 4x4 version of the same make and model. Really stiff sidewalls (great for towing with excellent tracking). 

If it is a 4x4, I love my E rated Nitto Terra Grapplers, don't last quite as long though. But that will be with most any AT tire.

Bottom line,

Do: 10 ply
Don't: Lose too much sleep over brands. BFG v Nitto v Toyo is just a Ford v Chevy thing.


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. I ended up finding a good set of used Goodyear wrangler at's, they are the factory tires that come on fx4 king ranch. I got the tires mounted, balanced, and out the door for $250.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

my next set will be michelins. great reviews on tread life on discounts website. not good for offroad but ok with that.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

wow good deal. i would do that too for that price.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

goodwood said:


> my next set will be michelins. great reviews on tread life on discounts website. not good for offroad but ok with that.


X2. I just bought my first set of Michelins and these things are wearing much slower than anything else Ive owned.


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

I have 10 ply Micky Baja ATZ's 33x12.50s on my 1 ton 4x4 Ram. I love them!! 25k miles on them so far is still plenty left. Very little road noise.


----------



## No Boat (Oct 12, 2010)

Cooper STT's wore like iron on my last truck.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Cooper Discoverer A/T3-Had them a short period of time but I love them so far-A friend of mine swears by them-I have a 2011 F350 4wd diesel-Bought them from Discount Tire-They come with a 55,000 warranty + I bought the free replacement certificates.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Mich*



Paul Marx said:


> Michellin everytime.


 X-2 I still don't believe it but I'm stll on original Tires and Batterys on my Dodge 2500 Cummins 2003, 85000 miles.And its probably got as many miles off road as on road.Calif and Ariz to 10000 ft,S Tex,Hill Country,Nacodoches .Biggest load 29f 8000lb camper and or/3000lb/Boat.Probably have 4 FLATS and dead Batterys in morning for talking about it...Only problem I had is AC and plenty of that....cva34


----------



## Matagorda Hunter (Sep 18, 2011)

Toyo tires is the way to go.
open countrys if your looking for a all terrain tire and mud countrys if you looking for a mud tire.
I had them both i put 60,000 miles on the open countrys and still had a safe reasonable amount of tread left the mud country lasted around 45-50,000 miles 
This is a f250 diesel and of course they will wear faster on how often you tow heavy loads.


----------



## tank02 (Sep 12, 2006)

I just bought the New BFG Rugged Terrains. Sweet riding and nice aggressive looking tire. Bought them for my 2008 GMC Sierra 2500 HD Z71. Very good price at Discount. My walk out price was $1114.00.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

hoosierplugger said:


> X2. I just bought my first set of Michelins and these things are wearing much slower than anything else Ive owned.


x3... I've got them on my 2wd Cummins. The first set I had ran 60k, 38k of that was the original owner. I've got 52k on my second set and there's at least another 30k left in them.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Michelin???? 

2011 F250 Lariat Super Duty FX 4X4 with Michelin LTX A/T 275/65/R20. Ford Dealer replaced all within 16,000 miles due to rubber chunks slinging off. With 37,000 highway miles on my truck I'm getting close to needing another set due to wear. Rotate 3 - 4 thousand miles. 

Never had this problem before with 18" factory wheels and tires. Usually got 40 to 50 thousand on original set before trading for new truck. 

This is my first truck with 20" factory wheels all prior models had 18" wheels.

:work:


----------



## Missin'Link (Oct 17, 2008)

djwag94 said:


> Michelin????
> 
> 2011 F250 Lariat Super Duty FX 4X4 with Michelin LTX A/T 275/65/R20. Ford Dealer replaced all within 16,000 miles due to rubber chunks slinging off. With 37,000 highway miles on my truck I'm getting close to needing another set due to wear. Rotate 3 - 4 thousand miles.
> 
> ...


I had the Michelin LTX A/T2 275/65/20 load range E on my truck. I only had them on for a week and took them back. The sidewall flex was horrible.
I drive mostly highway and those tires made it very unsafe at any speed over 60 mph. It could have been that particular set but I'll never buy another LTX/2.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

coopers


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Anyone tried the Nitto Crosstek yet? I'm looking at them for my F 350 dually.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

ooops, I meant Crosstek HD's


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Those BFG Rugged Trails are factory issue for a lot of trucks, not a bad tire. I have a set on my 2010 truck with almost 38,000 miles and they still have lots of life. I like Toyo's better, but they are more expensive. I hear good things about Nitto Dura's.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Just ordered 6 new Nitto Dura Grapplers for the dually. $1,430


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Made in the USA ones! I have Goodyear Wranglers 40k about 20k more to go


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I roll Toyo MT's. Love'em and about to hit 60k on 33" tires on 20's


----------



## S Mac (Sep 28, 2011)

hoosierplugger said:


> X2. I just bought my first set of Michelins and these things are wearing much slower than anything else Ive owned.


Same here, first set of michelins and I like them. Only got 35000 out of my stockers on my '11 Chevy HD. These look brand new with 12000 on them. Mostly highway and towing now, not much 4x4.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Put the Nitto Dura Grapplers on my F-350 dually. What a difference! Super quiet and smooth! Awesome on wet pavement too. Set of 6 at Discount Tire, I got out the door without the road hazard for a little over $1250, but they also bought my two front tires from me and discounted all of my tires $14 each. (sometimes you just gotta ask! )


----------

